# Quiet internal filter



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm setting up a nano in my bedroom and really need as quiet a filter as possible (to keep the old man from moaning).

I would really appreciate you sharing your experiences with me.

Many thanks.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Consider a cannister filter, they're about as quiet as you can get.


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you mean an external filter?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

It is a closed loop design and the filter itself sits alongside or underneath the tank.


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok,

I've got a Fluval 405 on my main tank. I didn't realise you could get one small enough for a small tank. I don't want much suction as I want to keep shrimp in it.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Could be wrong, but think something like this??
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3584+18381&pcatid=18381


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, That looks like just what I want...just gotta find it in the UK lol.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

If you can't find that, try a Duetto 100 (or 50; depending on setup). Great price, very versatile, and well built. You'll find it is quite well reviewed.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

ever though of buying a nanocube or biocube?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

but fluval makes great internal filters, and you can always go with a sponge filter, just depends on the type of set-up


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

No not really as I already have a Aqua one Aquastart 320 so was wanting to use that for shrimp.

Do you thing a air powered filter would be quieter?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

what are you putting in it? like a nano freshwater? yes a sponge filter would work fine


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

and the noise will depend on the pump


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah its nano freshwater for shrimp. I'm not sure though that I've ever "heard" a silents airpump either tho.


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Cento,

I found a Duetto 5o and have ordered it. Thanks for the tip, I'll let you know how it's running when I get it in the tank. :thumb:


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey *skeeterbird*, glad I could be of some help... You'll like the filter... this is what I did with mine..

http://s886.photobucket.com/albums/ac69 ... G_0272.jpg

I chopped some of the "bio sponge" to make room for some EHEIM bio-balls and i popped open the charcoal container and put in a little sack of Purigen... Obviously the filter works fine the way it is, but I thought I'd just show you how versatile it is...

Post pics when your done... :thumb:


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh thats great! Cool photos. Thanks for the tips on content. I have some bio balls and charcoal so will deffo play around with it.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

skeeterbird said:


> Yeah its nano freshwater for shrimp. I'm not sure though that I've ever "heard" a silents airpump either tho.


Air powered filters definitely have their advantages... but between the hum of the pump and the bubbles burstign at the surface I don't think they would make a good bedside filter...


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Cento,

I have my Duetto 50 up and running. It's wicked! Very, very low noise. In fact when I woke up this morning I thought we must have had a power cut as nothing could be heard from the nano (and it's like 2ft from my pillow). 
And after my husband went into the bedroom when he got home from work yesterday I asked him what he thought of the new filter, he said he didn't even know one was running!

BIG BIG thank you's for the heads up.

Utterly fantastic!


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

HA! 

Glad I could be of help! I'm sure you'll love it. I love both of mine! :thumb:

Cheers...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Fluval and Eheim both make good internal filters that are pretty much silent.


----------



## FSM (Nov 11, 2009)

how big is the tank? An eheim 2211 would work well, they are pretty expensive though.


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Fluval +2 and a +4 on other tanks. The problem I have with them is that its so **** hard to get the media "tray" out. Hopefully the new internals in the Fluval range will be better. I don't know anybody that's got one to ask tho.

As I'm starting a shrimp tank with the Duetto I can't really justify spending the amount of money an Eheim would cost.

In any case the Duetto is doing great! And for only Â£10.00.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

skeeterbird said:


> I have a Fluval +2 and a +4 on other tanks. The problem I have with them is that its so darn hard to get the media "tray" out. Hopefully the new internals in the Fluval range will be better. I don't know anybody that's got one to ask tho.


Are we talking about the same filters? In my 2+, you just squeeze the bottom and the whole thing just pops right off and slide out through the bottom.


----------



## skeeterbird (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah thats the ones. It's not just me tho, my husband (he's a mechanic) has difficulties too. Maybe I got the only 2 awkward ones haha. They are really difficult.


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 10, 2009)

I would second the suggestion of external canister filter. But if cost is an issue then have a look at the iternal Fluval U2 or U3's. Super quiet, no splashing and all the media needed.


----------

